# How fast were you when you switched to a DIY?



## davidgreece (Aug 27, 2010)

I am still using a Rubiks Brand *sigh* i won't tell how fast i am though but i am faster than most ppl when they switch to a DIY

Update: i'm actually surprised i never knew people got a diy when they were sub 20 



Spoiler



Sub 25


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 27, 2010)

I think I got my Edison when I was like 1:10 with this crap "World's Smoothest Cube" storebought, and I competed at an unnofficial comp a few days later and I was like, 55 xD


----------



## davidgreece (Aug 27, 2010)

Oh great you posted when i didn't put up the poll. Oh well...


----------



## Meep (Aug 27, 2010)

I was averaging 15-16 with my Rubik's storebought before I got a Rubik's DIY.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 27, 2010)

Like 1min? I know I registered for NZ champs with a type A at 55sec so im guessing somewhere just above a min with no diy.


----------



## davidgreece (Aug 27, 2010)

Meep said:


> I was averaging 15-16 with my Rubik's storebought before I got a Rubik's DIY.



 

...


----------



## lilkdub503 (Aug 27, 2010)

I went from storebought to Type A-I back to storebought to F-II to storebought again. The same storebought never gets lost. I was at ~29-31 seconds when I got my first DIY, but I had a friend sand down the pieces on my storebought the spring before then, went through the summer, and got a DIY then.


----------



## frogmanson (Aug 27, 2010)

I got my first DIY when I was around 20s, but I still used my storebought(s) often. I actually get more sub-10 solves with storeboughts than my AV xD.


----------



## bigbee99 (Aug 27, 2010)

I got my first DIY not not knowing it was a DIY (Sudoku Cube) when I was averaging around 55 secs, and the first DIY I bought knowing it was a DIY was a Ghost Hand II, and I was averaging around 45 secs.


----------



## ariasamie (Aug 27, 2010)

davidgreece said:


> Meep said:
> 
> 
> > I was averaging 15-16 with my Rubik's storebought before I got a Rubik's DIY.
> ...



 

I was averaging 40.
now i'm sub-30 with my rubik's.com DIY. I hope I get some F II s soon.


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Aug 27, 2010)

Probably sub-12. I've only had one adjustable cube I could adjust to my liking.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 27, 2010)

I bought my first DIY less than a year ago.  Im late.  i was sub 20-30 seconds. (I got really fast with a Rubiks Brand and beginners method)


----------



## CitricAcid (Aug 27, 2010)

Around Sub-40.


----------



## Edward (Aug 27, 2010)

I averaged like 25 before I finally switched to a DIY...


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Aug 27, 2010)

I still use a rubik's. I used to average sub-20. I think my average was around 16 seconds. I'm too lazy to check. Now I am getting a DIY.


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 27, 2010)

Around a minute.


----------



## Joker (Aug 27, 2010)

Around sub 40, like most
But the DIY's I got sucked (type AIII, C, and C4U...well, the ones that I GOT sucked)


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 27, 2010)

I got a clear DIY cube off ebay. It sucked. Then I got a sky blue set off C4Y, which was awesome.


----------



## Thompson (Aug 27, 2010)

20 seconds


----------



## Litz (Aug 27, 2010)

About 1 minute I think. I got a DIY 1 week after I started solving since my cube (Rubiks storebought) was terrible (I still have it and it hasn't gotten any better).


----------



## nathanajah (Aug 28, 2010)

I think I was about sub 40 before I knew about breaking in the cube, and it ruined my storebought, breaking the centers. And it happens 3 times :fp. So, I bought a Rubik's DIY.


----------



## BigSams (Aug 28, 2010)

I switched to diy at 25s.. and then I went back to storebought because I got really lucky at Zellers  maybe if/when the storebought shatters (like my old one), I'll switch back to diy.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 28, 2010)

am sub-30...have not switched yet


----------



## Samania (Aug 28, 2010)

My first cube was this horrible cheap Chinese cube that was 2 years broken in. When that broke, then I got into storeboughts. I got my first diy when I was about sub 35


----------



## PatrickJameson (Aug 28, 2010)

I switched to an old type D when I was about 15-16 seconds. Then I switched back to a Rubik's and then went to a C4Y when I was about 14-15.


----------



## Owen (Aug 28, 2010)

I've had DIYs since I averged 40s, but I didn't like them, and I didn't actually speedcube with one until I averaged about 29.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 28, 2010)

Sub-40: Cube 4 You DIY


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 28, 2010)

I averaged around 21s


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 28, 2010)

Sub 1.


----------



## RyanO (Aug 28, 2010)

I first got a DIY when I was averaging around 40, but I should of switched much sooner.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 28, 2010)

I got my first DIY cube when I was averaging 17 seconds.


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 28, 2010)

I voted sub-1 minute (then, my record was 57s), but I probably averaged 1:20-1:40.

I wasn't using a Rubik's before, though. I was using some cheap immitation with snap-on centers.


----------



## XXGeneration (Aug 28, 2010)

I started cubing last summer, and I was in China. Therefore, the only cubes I could gets were knockoff DIY's =.=
I guess it was very useful to learn finger tricks very easily without lubrication.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Aug 28, 2010)

Only reason I was not faster on my storebought was the lack of lube (6 months without seeing a can of spray). I was ~24 back then. Dropped to 22 with lubed DIYs. Figured out that it made no difference. Now slightly faster with CII because of some serious modding.


----------



## CoolGuyIsCool (Aug 28, 2010)

I was probably around 40 seconds. That was around a year and a half ago. No with DIY's I average 20 seconds. Around there, yepp.


----------



## Akuma (Aug 28, 2010)

I was averaging around 45 seconds when I bought my first DIY.
It was a purple Cube 4 You DIY.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 28, 2010)

eastamazonantidote said:


> Only reason I was not faster on my storebought was the lack of lube (6 months without seeing a can of spray). I was ~24 back then. Dropped to 22 with lubed DIYs. Figured out that it made no difference. Now slightly faster with CII because of some serious modding.



how did you do sub-25 without lube?? when i cleaned out my storebought recently, before i lubed it again i tried turning it fast, and it hurt my wrists...if i had done more than like 2 solves it would have damaged my wrists to the point that i would have had to take several days off from practicing piano


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 29, 2010)

Samania said:


> My first cube was this horrible cheap Chinese cube that was 2 years broken in. When that broke, then I got into storeboughts. I got my first diy when I was about sub 35



This, pretty much exactly. Although the storebought I used before I got an AV was heavily modded.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm currently sub-12.5 consistently, with a pb average of 10.81, and still using Rubik's brand. I've bought DIYs twice (I think) over the years. I gave up the first ones because their center caps wouldn't stay on; the second time, one corner piece broke internally, causing massive lockups (and, unfortunately, this happened about 20 minutes before the 3x3 final of Nationals '09).

Good news though: I ordered an alpha V and an FII yesterday! Hopefully they'll arrive in time for the Nebraska Open next weekend. Maybe I'll do better at Wimbledon after trading in the wooden racket, so to speak.


----------



## hic0057 (Aug 31, 2010)

I was sub 1 min when I got my first cube. The cube I was using before it was my Vcube 5 to solve as a 3x3 and before that it was a cheap old version.


----------



## shelley (Aug 31, 2010)

16-17 average. I tried different DIYs before then, but none worked as well as my storebought. And then I discovered the Type F.


----------



## pappas (Aug 31, 2010)

Switched to a DIY when I was about 30-40 seconds.


----------



## joelwong (Aug 31, 2010)

switched to a DIY in my first competition where i averaged 24


----------



## prostx23 (Sep 1, 2010)

I was right around a minute. Now I average between 40 and 50 seconds... I know that's still slow, I just need to practice more.

Mike


----------



## Lorken (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm soon to be sub 40 (hopefully) and wanting to get a dayan guhong hopefully my the next competition I go to.


----------



## supercuber86 (Sep 1, 2010)

I was averaging any where from 40-60 seconds with my Rubik's Cube so then i got a DIY


----------



## komandoran (Sep 2, 2010)

like 25s


----------



## Godmil (Sep 3, 2010)

I bought a Rubik's brand from the store and it was painful to use, so the next day I did some research and ordered a Rubik's DIY... then I did some more research and ordered an FII, they took a week to arrive and my time went from 2:30, to 1:30 straight away. Now I can't believe I even touched the storebought cube, it's horrible. That's why I think beginners should start on a nice out of the box cube like an FII, I wouldn't have stuck with the cube for much more than a week if I still used the storebought one.


----------

